# Wie gefällt Euch unser neues Boardlayout?



## CBAB (8 Feb. 2008)

Wir haben das Boardlayout geändert und würden gerne wissen, wie es euch gefällt!

Zur Bewertung könnt Ihr Schulnoten vergeben. (1 = sehr gut - 6 = ungenügend)

Bitte nehmt fleißig am Voting teil, damit wir wissen, was wir besser machen können!


Liebe Grüße, Euer Celebboard.net Team


----------



## mark lutz (9 Feb. 2008)

ich finde es klasse alles neu cool


----------



## MajorTom (10 Feb. 2008)

Es wirkt auf mich etwas .... na sagen wir mal etwas "kühl" ..... vielleicht lassen sich im Style ja noch paar "warme" Farben einbauen ...


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Feb. 2008)

Guten Abend zusammen! 

Natürlich sieht man gleich, dass hier was neues ist! :thumbup:
Grundsätzlich auch nicht schlecht und auch das Logo mit den Art "Glammer-Effekten" finde ich absolut passend zum Thema.
Aber ansonsten gefiel mir das alte Design besser (klar, vielleicht musste man das einfach mal ersetzen, weil man es nicht mehr sehen konnte  ).
Warum? Ganz einfach: Bei diesem Design erwarte ich eher eine Forum über Counterstrike, PC-Games, Weltraum, usw. aber eher nicht über Celebs...

Von mir gibt es trotzdem ein "gut", auch wenn ich mir persönlich eher ein etwas farbenfroheres Design gewünscht hätte 

mfg


----------

